# Lower Keys, Christmas-New Years



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm down here on Summerland Key for another week of fishing, after a solid previous week. The weather and water temp have been outstanding.
Just a quick report from fishing with the Boy Scouts:
-24 and 33lb wahoo and a 10lb dolphin the 1st day
-a short trip out the next day for a 12lb black grouper
-speed jigging for jacks yesterday
-backcountry cobia today!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

What do you mean by "backcountry cobia" ??? Please explain. 
Thanks
Miles


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

"Back Country" is a term used to refer to Florida Bay or the Gulf side of the lower Keys. The cobia were caught on a wreck on the Gulf side of the lower keys.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok. Cool. Where did you get numbers for these wrecks??
Thanks


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

My wreck numbers are private. 
Finished the week with a decent mackerel bite and C&R grouper fishing. Plenty of solid ceros and a 21lb king.


----------



## Dilski (Oct 10, 2007)

PBTH, I now manage Cudjoe Gardens Marina down the road.
I'm a Pensacola native, moved down here about 2 years ago.

Not sure if you're still in town but next time you come down stop by and I can give you the latest reports out front or out back.

.25 cents off per gallon if you get 100 gal+ and pay with cash or check! 90 non-eth


----------



## Dilski (Oct 10, 2007)

What did you get the cobia to eat? One of our guides yesterday said he saw a ton of em on some rocks outback but couldn't get them to eat ANYTHING!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I actually work at the Scout camp on Summerland, Sea Base. Been there since 2005.
I'll definitely hit you up next time I'm down. Could be March, could be May.
Thanks for the gas tip, but we have our own pump.

PM sent about the cobia.


----------

